# Video Editing Software Help?



## Coroxn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey.
I used to make AMVs quite a lot, but then my computer died. Am on a new one now, without Video Editing Software on it. Would quite like to get back into them, but research hasn't lead to any good software, so I'm asking the forum, do you have any recommendations for free Video Editing Software?


----------



## Adriane (Oct 2, 2011)

Avidemux is the first thing that came to mind; I have no experience in the field, however.


----------

